# I'm sure you can't beat my baby-fish :)



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

A month ago my platy has given birth to a bunch of fry.
Today I finally moved them to another tank and calculated them all.
It was *79* (seventy nine) small fishes.

Have you ever seen so big offspring from one livebearer fish?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That is a very big drop for a platy. I have heard of broods that large from large swordtails, but they get much larger, so it might be expected.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

from ONE fish?!

oh my! lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, from one fish at one time 

BTW, I can give some or all of them for free to a good home. They are extremely hardy.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, if you can hold onto some for a week or two until I switch my substrate I would gladly take some off your hands.

And it's only a relatively short streetcar ride for me. 

I'm looking for some docile fish for my 10 gal.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Odd, as I just read that thread I remembered to feed my pregnant guppies. I did so, but everytime I feed them I tap the glass to tell them that I'm going to feed them. I see a single fry swimming around and now I just hope that I didn't scare the guppy while it was giving birth.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Odd, as I just read that thread I remembered to feed my pregnant guppies. I did so, but everytime I feed them I tap the glass to tell them that I'm going to feed them. I see a single fry swimming around and now I just hope that I didn't scare the guppy while it was giving birth.


If she was interesting in food, she's already given birth some time ago.
It's better to move her out from that tank. You can end up with all fry eaten until morning.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> If she was interested in food, she's already given birth some time ago.
> It's better to move her out from that tank. You can end up with all fry eaten until morning.


The strange thing is, both female guppies that I know are pregnant due to gravid spots still have their gravid spots. I bought two guppies today at Frank's but they have no visible gravid spot.The preggers are both orange cobras while the fry has a yellow body. I'm probably getting worried over nothing though, I'll see what happens in the morning. I put both the preggers in the net-cage thing, which I just realized is stupid so I'm gonna move the less pregnant one out right now.

Unfortunately I have no room to rehome anything at all. I'll go to PetSmart to buy another net-cage tomorrow right after I change some water in my Betta tank.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

The guppy has officially finished given birth, her gravid spot is missing. I unfortunately estimated the wrong amount of time for the pregnancy. I just have one more pregnant guppy which is alone in the net, she has a much larger belly and a larger gravid spot. I will also try to move the fry in the morning.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> The guppy has officially finished given birth, her gravid spot is missing. I unfortunately estimated the wrong amount of time for the pregnancy. I just have one more pregnant guppy which is alone in the net, she has a much larger belly and a larger gravid spot. I will also try to move the fry in the morning.


Add some plants, even plastic plants will help.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Add some plants, even plastic plants will help.


This is my main tank, I have hygro in it, float scarlet temple, this other floating plant, a bunch of guppy grass thanks to Frank, some java moss, some wood, and a sponge filter, and some pots.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

My guppy looks tired after giving birth, is there a way to make the recovery process easier on her? Some of the fry also have what looks like a red vein where either the stomach or egg sack is, is this normal?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I will have about 60 fry dropping from my goodieds when they're full grown. 79 is a pretty beast drop from a platty. Grats.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I think I will have about 60 fry dropping from my goodieds when they're full grown. 79 is a pretty beast drop from a platty. Grats.


Do not calculate them before they appear


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Do not calculate them before they appear


So far, for all the fry that I found which were obviously not eaten overnight, there are 4. I'm just 75 off.


----------



## wouldrichest (Jul 15, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Well, if you can hold onto some for a week or two until I switch my substrate I would gladly take some off your hands.
> 
> And it's only a relatively short streetcar ride for me.
> 
> I'm looking for some docile fish for my 10 gal.


Odd, as I just read that thread I remembered to feed my pregnant guppies. I did so, but everytime I feed them I tap the glass to tell them that I'm going to feed them. I see a single fry swimming around and now I just hope that I didn't scare the guppy while it was giving birth.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

wouldrichest said:


> Odd, as I just read that thread I remembered to feed my pregnant guppies. I did so, but everytime I feed them I tap the glass to tell them that I'm going to feed them. I see a single fry swimming around and now I just hope that I didn't scare the guppy while it was giving birth.


WHY would you EVER tap a fish tank?

that tap vibrates through the water and into the fish's environment

you're hurting your fish.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow 79 in one drop How big is the Platy


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> WHY would you EVER tap a fish tank?
> 
> that tap vibrates through the water and into the fish's environment
> 
> you're hurting your fish.


He might just show who is the boss here


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Wow 79 in one drop How big is the Platy


As big as Shamu!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Wow 79 in one drop How big is the Platy


She's big. Several people who came to my house told me that she was a huge platy-fish


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> WHY would you EVER tap a fish tank?
> 
> that tap vibrates through the water and into the fish's environment
> 
> you're hurting your fish.


Bah you can't comment on him tapping the glass unless you know the strength of his tapping. A minor tap isn't going to do anything.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

wouldrichest said:


> Odd, as I just read that thread I remembered to feed my pregnant guppies. I did so, but everytime I feed them I tap the glass to tell them that I'm going to feed them. I see a single fry swimming around and now I just hope that I didn't scare the guppy while it was giving birth.


LOL I do that too, but I tap the glass 3 times.



BettaBeats said:


> WHY would you EVER tap a fish tank?
> 
> that tap vibrates through the water and into the fish's environment
> 
> you're hurting your fish.


There isn't much force in water waves, especially when finger tapping is diffracted as water waves, I can't imagine there to be more than a few newtons of force in a water wave. Technically, netting put a fish would do a big more damage to the fish than tapping the glass.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I remember seeing some PJ Pets employees lightly tap with their pinky finger... it actually draws all the fish to the surface of the tanks and let em kno its feeding time.

Congrats on the fry both of you! Joeee, can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arktixan said:


> I remember seeing some PJ Pets employees lightly tap with their pinky finger... it actually draws all the fish to the surface of the tanks and let em kno its feeding time.
> 
> Congrats on the fry both of you! Joeee, can't wait to see some pics!


My camera is crap, you'll just see little smudges. I'll try later tonight though.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats on the mega-healthy platies! 

Love it

W


----------

